# Love is in the Water....



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope! So tonight i took the devider out so my male and female fh can swim togther since i noticed her breeding tube out. Both male and female were wiggling at each other threw the devider. The tank is at 84 degrees and iv added some slate at the bottom of the tank for them. They are both clearing off the slate and swimming close togther.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks pretty promising Peter....good luck


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

pretty good signs there, your female what variety is she? because that is the same as the male in my fh 's that have wigglers


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

how did this turn out.. any fry?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

nope he killed her


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> nope he killed her


lol, that is way too much love and he wants her forever be his.


----------

